
Smokers seem less likely than non-smokers to fall ill with Covid-19 - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/05/02/smokers-seem-less-likely-than-non-smokers-to-fall-ill-with-covid-19
======
DyslexicAtheist
unfortunately paywall. here is the text:
[https://pastebin.com/F7XJQquU](https://pastebin.com/F7XJQquU)

Or use the Paywall Bypass FF extension and go to "reader-view", then reload
the page from within reader-view. In the extension I had to activate "General
Paywall Bypass" within the options.

